# Spitfire BBCSO: Reconfigure Keyswitches for Cubase Expression Maps



## Pernix (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi,
I need to reconfigure all BBCSO Core instruments in my template in order to match the new Cubase Expression Maps I just loaded.
Is there a quicker way then reconfiguring each BBCSO instrument one by one?

Thank You
Tom


----------

